# going to Massaneutan in May



## #1 Vacationer (Apr 17, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone knows if there are outlet shopping nearby...how far?  Just want to be able to hit all the great shopping when I'm in the area.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Apr 17, 2008)

There used to be outlet shopping about one hour south of Harrisonburg.  It was not worth the trip.  I'm not sure if it is still there.  The resort might know.  I would think that if there is a large outlet center, you will probably see an advertisement at the resort.  The one I was at years ago was very small.


----------



## NTHC (Apr 17, 2008)

I am not aware of any outlet shopping in this area....someone let me know of anything I have missed 

We live in Massanutten though and my favorite is a place called Potomac Mills.  It's in Dale City(2 hours if traffic is good) and well worth the drive.  We go a few times a year and it can be done easily in a day.  Pretty drive as well until you get to 95.  We take 33E to 29N and then 3(I think) to Fredericksburg and then 95N to Dale City. 

Hope you have a great visit!

Thanks,
Cindy


----------



## CabinGirl (Apr 17, 2008)

Massanutten is about 2 hours from the Leesburg, VA outlets. A link to the listing of the stores is below.

http://www.premiumoutlets.com/outlets/store_listing.asp?id=14


----------



## #1 Vacationer (Apr 20, 2008)

thank you so much for your replies....I'm going to look into these places!


----------



## jbwinchester (May 1, 2008)

*Hagerstown, Maryland - Prime Outlets*

We are heading to Massanutten 28 June from Ottawa and will be stopping at the Hagerstown, Maryland - Prime Outlets on our way. 

http://www.primeoutlets.com/cntrdefault.asp?cntrid=1026


----------



## CSB (May 2, 2008)

A couple of years ago we went from Toronto to Massanutten. Had a teenager with us so we were forced to find an outlet mall or risk not having her join us  

We stopped for the night on our way home in Grove City, Pennsylvania. It has a wonderful outlet mall and it was a very good stopping point for the trip. Someone on TUG suggested it to us at the time.

http://www.primeoutlets.com/cntrdefault.asp?cntrid=1024


----------



## Jya-Ning (May 3, 2008)

Not sure wich route you will take, but in PA, the cloth is free of tax

If you come from 95, than at Philadelphia

Try Franklin Mills Mall (http://www.simon.com/mall/default.aspx?ID=1245)

In Maryland, If you pass Baltimore, try
Arundel Mills the store there is much small, not like regular outlet

In VA, stop by Potomac Mills as suggested (http://www.simon.com/mall/default.aspx?ID=1260)

Very likely, you will cross the country road in stead,

If you are across PA, try stop at Lancaster county, I believe it is Tanger.  http://www.tangeroutlet.com/  It is also the famous Amish contry.


if you drive pass west Maryland, as suggested try
Haggerstown Prime outlet (http://www.primeoutlets.com/cntrdefault.asp?cntrid=1026),  

then in VA you can also try Leesburg, VA as suggested, which is also a prime outlet.

DW will not feel like relax without go through an outlet at least before.  Now, she will just stay in eBay which maybe more relaxing for her.

Jya-Ning


----------



## Miss Marty (May 15, 2008)

*Dayton Farmers' Market*

The Dayton Farmers' Market is easy to get to from all the major roads in 
the central Shenandoah Valley. From major arteries like Interstate Routes 
64 & 81 and from the quieter roads like the scenic Routes 33, 11 and 42.


----------

